# Tightening leather



## jdquinn

Hi Guys,

Does any one know if its possible to tighten the leather in BMW seats? I've bought a 5 with 100k on the clock and the drivers seat is a bit shiny and loose. I'm lifting the car on Thursday.


----------



## Bero

has the leather stretched or has the seat parts collapsed? Maybe you need a need bolster / foam and the leather is still the original size.


----------



## chrisj900

if its just saggy, go over each pannel with a heat gun held about 10 inches from the leather. keep the heat gun moving and the leather will be pulled tight. be careful not to hold it in the same area for too long as it will start to burn the leather. just did this to my replacement seats on my z4 and worked a treat


----------



## Dr Leather

chrisj900 said:


> if its just saggy, go over each pannel with a heat gun held about 10 inches from the leather. keep the heat gun moving and the leather will be pulled tight. be careful not to hold it in the same area for too long as it will start to burn the leather. just did this to my replacement seats on my z4 and worked a treat


Hmmm - but what you are doing is actually destabilising and shrinking the triple helix structure of the collagen which has other ramifications. so be VERY VERY VERY careful.....


----------



## jdquinn

> Hmmm - but what you are doing is actually destabilising and shrinking the triple helix structure of the collagen which has other ramifications. so be VERY VERY VERY careful.....


What would you suggest I do? Do you recommend any products that can help rejuvenate the leather? I'm getting the car tonight so i'll be able to post pictures.

thanks


----------



## ITHAQVA

Dr Leather said:


> Hmmm - but what you are doing is actually destabilising and shrinking the triple helix structure of the collagen which has other ramifications. so be VERY VERY VERY careful.....


And this will create a tear in the space time continuum & generate a huge black hole & life as we know it will cease to be 

Sorry Darryl, couldn't resist that one


----------



## EVL

ITHAQVA said:


> And this will create a tear in the space time continuum & generate a huge black hole & life as we know it will cease to be
> 
> Sorry Darryl, couldn't resist that one


That had me in stitches!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jdquinn

Hi Guys,

As promised I took a picture of the drivers seat this evening. It's not that bad and it needs, along with the rest of the interior, a really deep clean.


----------



## Bero

I think it looks like the bolster has collapsed, compare the inboard bolster with the outboard one - get a new bolster and it will make things look better


----------



## TOGWT

Place a damp, hot towel on the surface and then using a hairdryer (keep it moving)heat the towel. Repeat as necessay

Don't worry you won't destabilise or shrink the triple helix structure of the collagen in the finished leather's urathane 

The space time continuum though I'm not sure


----------



## MazdaMan

Try this tip by west coast customs


----------

